# Ame qm você quiser



## Chino Recoba

Oi. Não posso entender o significado do seguinte texto: "Ame qm você quise" o "Ame qm você quiser". Esse texto está num mural na cidade do Chuy, Uruguay. Obrigado pela ajuda!


----------



## SãoEnrique

¿Usted no entiende mismo haciendo una traducción literal? Quizá: Ama a quien te quiere / Ama a la persona que te gusta.


----------



## Chino Recoba

Gracias Sao Enrique!! No sabía que "você quiser" podía traducirse como "te quiere" o "te gusta".


----------



## SãoEnrique

Chino Recoba said:


> Gracias Sao Enrique!! No sabía que "você quiser" podía traducirse como "te quiere" o "te gusta".



No te aseguro nada, no soy nativo de portugués. ¿Cómo lo habrías traducido tú?


----------



## Chino Recoba

Literalmente "Ama a quien tú quieras o quisieras", pero no estoy seguro, ya que tal vez tenga algún significado específico (y no literal) en la comunidad lingüística brasilera.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Chino Recoba said:


> Literalmente "Ama a quien tú quieras o quisieras", pero no estoy seguro, ya que tal vez tenga algún significado específico (y no literal) en la comunidad lingüística brasilera.



Sí, algunas veces son expresiones idiomaticas con un sentido especifico, esperamos a un nativo. 

P.D: 'Ama a quien te quiere' no está correcto?

Saludos


----------



## Chino Recoba

Esperemos entonces.

Saludos!


----------



## willy2008

Para mi es* ama a quien quieras.*


----------



## Carfer

Chino Recoba said:


> Literalmente "Ama a quien tú quieras o quisieras", pero no estoy seguro, ya que tal vez tenga algún significado específico (y no literal) en la comunidad lingüística brasilera.




Parece-me correcto. A única dúvida poderá estar em que _'qm_' é uma abreviatura ambígua. Tanto pode significar _'quem_' como '_quem mais_'. Em todo o caso, o sentido não difere muito: '_Ame quem você quiser_' (Ama a quien tú quieras) ou '_Ame a quem mais você quiser_' (Ama a quién quieras más). Claro que a segunda possibilidade,  '_Ame a quem mais você quiser_', tem um problema: seria mais correcto, parece-me, dizer '_ame *a* quem' _​e o 'a' não figura no original. Além disso, a menos que quem a escreveu esteja a graduar _'amar_' acima de '_querer_'. o que é mais provável em português do que em espanhol, a frase seria redundante: qual é a lógica de mandar amar a pessoa a quem já se quer mais? Frases assim telegráficas deixam a porta aberta para várias interpretações. Em todo o caso, apostava na primeira como a mais provável.


----------



## englishmania

Ame qm quise = Ame quem quiser.

Num mural? Pode estar relacionada com a liberdade de se amar pessoas de sexo diferente, do mesmo sexo, mais velhas, mais novas, etc. O importante é amar e termos liberdade para isso.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Por que esta frase requer o subjuntivo por favor? _Ama a quien tú quieras _Não o consigo entender.


----------



## uchi.m

A frase em português também está no subjuntivo/conjuntivo, só que é no futuro.


----------



## SãoEnrique

uchi.m said:


> A frase em português também está no subjuntivo/conjuntivo, só que é no futuro.



Sim, em português entendi uchi. Mas em espanhol por que se usa o conjuntivo? _Ama a quien tú quieras _


----------



## uchi.m

Porque o verbo _amar_ da oração principal subjaz, condiciona o verbo _querer_, da oração subordinada. Outros exemplos:

Eu vou ali, onde você está --> Eu vou aonde você estiver
Me voy allá, donde estás --> Me voy donde estés​


----------



## SãoEnrique

uchi.m said:


> Porque o verbo _amar_ da oração principal subjaz, condiciona o verbo _querer_, da oração subordinada. Outros exemplos:
> Eu vou ali, onde você está --> Eu vou aonde você estiver
> Me voy allá, donde estás --> Me voy donde estés​



 たくさんありがとうございますuchi-san. 

P.S: Vou ver se eu achar algo, uma regra especial.


----------



## uchi.m

SãoEnrique said:


> たくさんありがとうございますuchi-san.


On dirait どうもありがとう


----------



## Carfer

SãoEnrique said:


> Sim, em português entendi uchi. Mas em espanhol por que se usa o conjuntivo? _Ama a quien tú quieras _



Além do que o uchi disse (*), também porque na realidade eles não têm escolha. Praticamente não usam o futuro do conjuntivo, apesar de o terem. Se usassem, a frase seria  '_Ama a quien tú quisieres' _tal como em português.

(*) quero dizer, além do que o uchi disse e eu entendi


----------



## SãoEnrique

Carfer said:


> Além do que o uchi disse (*), também porque na realidade eles não têm escolha. Praticamente não usam o futuro do conjuntivo, apesar de o terem. Se usassem, a frase seria  '_Ama a quien tú quisieres' _tal como em português.
> 
> (*) quero dizer, além do que o uchi disse e eu entendi



Em espanhol usa-se o subjuntivo/conjuntivo como isso, embora haja muitos exemplos:
_
Que yo sepa...
Para que yo escriba bien necesito una mesa.
Aunque él esté enfermo, no debe preocuparse del trabajo. 
Te lo presto siempre y cuando no me lo pierdas.
Se la he dado a fin de que te la entregue.

_Na frase em espanhol não vejo de conjunções como:_ para que, de manera que, afin que, por miedo de, a no ser que, a menos que, ojalá, tal vez.._
É isso que me dá problemas, alguém tem uma sugestão?


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

uchi.m said:


> Porque o verbo _amar_ da oração principal subjaz, condiciona o verbo _querer_, da oração subordinada. Outros exemplos:
> Eu vou ali, onde você está --> Eu vou aonde você estiver
> Me voy allá, donde estás --> Me voy donde estés​



Desculpe-me mas não entendo porque, depois da palavra _aonde_ temos que pôr um subjuntivo futuro? Custa-me entender bem que deve ser fácil...


----------



## Outsider

SãoEnrique said:


> Sim, em português entendi uchi. Mas em espanhol por que se usa o conjuntivo? _Ama a quien tú quieras _


Em ambas as línguas, é porque há uma ideia de indeterminação a respeito de quem é que o outro vai amar. Não se sabe à partida quem será amado — não estamos a falar de uma pessoa concreta, já conhecida — mas a identidade do amado também não é relevante. Ame quem quer, _seja essa pessoa quem for_.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

uchi.m said:


> Porque o verbo _amar_ da oração principal subjaz, condiciona o verbo _querer_, da oração subordinada. Outros exemplos:
> Eu vou ali, onde você está --> Eu vou aonde você estiver
> Me voy allá, donde estás --> Me voy donde estés​



Ah, obrigado! Agora está tudo bem.


----------

